# Ailing Gx1



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My Gx1 is having troubles with exposure in A and A+ modes in any kind of bright light.
P can also be erratic :yikes: :-(

Works fine if I switch to set scene settings.

Yet at times in normal light the Automatic modes work fine.

Is there perhaps a deeper reset I could try - battery out etc??

Considering a second body anyway as well as still want the better intermediate lens.

The Gx1 as it is would be fine for back up and for Jude to use.

if I have $300-500 to spend next year....what would be the advice?

second Gx1 for a deal?
Move up??

My tendency is to put money into a better intermediate as Im happy with the Gx1 output the way I use it.

Willing to be convinced otherwise. I still want to explore macro and photo-scoping and not sure I need more camera - just more time and effort and perhaps lens choice for macro.

Thoughts.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Check that your exposure compensation has been set to zero. Exposure compensation is great when you need it, but not so great when you forget to set it back to zero afterwards.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Have never touched it and would not know where to look.

You take one shot and the camera pauses and over exposes.
Change nothing, take the next shot, works fine.:baby:


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Have never touched it and would not know where to look.
> 
> You take one shot and the camera pauses and over exposes.
> Change nothing, take the next shot, works fine.:baby:


Have you gone into the menus and reset the camera to factory?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Some cameras do weird things when the batteries get weak. Have not checked but I am thinking this camera uses AAs and you are probably using rechargeables. These start at 1.2 Volts output as opposed to 1.5 V for the non-rechargeable versions. The Rayovac pre-charged rechargeable is much superior to Energizers. The bunny is only good for about a year before the charge life becomes ridiculously short.

If this does use AAs an easy test is to buy a set of Lithium throwaways and see if that cures the issue.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

eMacMan said:


> Some cameras do weird things when the batteries get weak. Have not checked but I am thinking this camera uses AAs and you are probably using rechargeables. These start at 1.2 Volts output as opposed to 1.5 V for the non-rechargeable versions. The Rayovac pre-charged rechargeable is much superior to Energizers. The bunny is only good for about a year before the charge life becomes ridiculously short.
> 
> If this does use AAs an easy test is to buy a set of Lithium throwaways and see if that cures the issue.



The GX1 uses a rechargeable lithium ion battery


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes have reset to factory and seems to help then reverts to occasional problems.

Battery not a factory - they are lithium blocks and have several.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Kami said:


> The GX1 uses a rechargeable lithium ion battery


As I said I had not checked.

I actually prefer cameras that use AAs despite the aforementioned issues with the Bunny rechargeables. Should the photo opportunities exceed the available battery life, one can always find a pack of AAs to get you through the rest of the day.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Yes have reset to factory and seems to help then reverts to occasional problems.
> 
> Battery not a factory - they are lithium blocks and have several.


I am thinking you meant not a factor and that the problem is occurring with several or all of your batteries. A tough problem as repairs on intermittent issues are seldom effective unless it is a known issue. OTOH the camera is just barely expensive enough to move it out of the toss and replace method of dealing with problems.

If the camera is otherwise the best camera for your needs it gets worse as replacing a faulty camera with the same model is an invitation to revisit the same problem.

As an aside, I will say that the non-factory Li-Ions I bought for my OLY have a somewhat weaker charge cycle than the 4 year old original Olympus battery. OTOH they were $6 each as opposed to $40+ for an OEM replacement.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

IMO the light meter is probably borked. Previous advice still stands: look into getting it fixed but be prepared for a prohibitive estimate. Then again, you might get a nice surprise and find out that it's some kind of silly, entirely accidental user error messing you up.

If you need to replace on a limited budget, another GX1 might be your best bet, but try to find a new one or buy used from a dealer that offers some kind of warranty -- by now a lot of private used bodies will have some heavy wear and tear on them. 

Another option: a new GF6 can probably be had within your budget. Should have the same image quality as the GX1. Does not have the accessory port or hot shoe, but does have a tilting LCD. 

Moving up to a GX7 would be fun, but won't fit your budget


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The camera works fine if I manually set the scene parameters which I sometimes did anyways for low light so it's certainly very useable.
I think it's light related as well as it only seems to get bad when pointed into a high light level situation....it really feels like it cannot "decide" when to close the shutter and then hits some default.

I can certainly cope with it....It gets tossed around pretty badly on the motorcycle and sitting in the console in the car....got a few nicks etc on the body.
I'm pleased with the camera output and this is just an annoyance at this point.

Set it on scenery and it will perform fine.

If I do a full reset then it can't be a her error can it???

If I spend money I'd prefer to spend it on the middle lens.

This will still do me for Australia coming up in Feb and then a cross country motorcycle ride in June next year which will se 24 days of being in the bike.

*As a back up is there an earlier MFT that will take the lenses even if it's not feature current.??
Don't mind if it's a bit bulkier but must have VF.*


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

For something just a little bulkier with VF, the G3 would be a great choice. Essentially the same innards as GX1 (and uses the same battery), with fully articulated LCD. The main cost cutting compromise is plastic construction but it's still plenty sturdy. Not sure if there are still new ones around, but they were closing out dirt-cheap not too long ago. 

I wouldn't get anything older than that because then you're looking at the first generation sensor and, for compact models, the crappy first generation accessory port + viewfinder. G5 would also fit the bill but might take a different battery (not sure) and is a bit bulkier than G3. On the other hand, it has some cool stuff like a fully silent mode with full electronic shutter (first iteration of that feature so expect fairly limited capability).


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Also, you're right that the reset pretty much rules out user error. I think the backup body is a very good idea because I'd be concerned that whatever ails your GX might keep getting worse and eventually brick the camera. And you don't want that in the middle of Australia, eh?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

After a little searching, the sweet deals on the G3 seem to be gone.

But you can get a brand new G5 from B&H for $300 with the 14-42 kit lens. I think you already have one of those, so sell it off for whatever you can get and the camera is now about $200-250. Unfortunately it uses a different battery than the GX1/G3, but otherwise that's an excellent deal.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm thinking maybe to wait for a new sensor generation before making a move at all.

But what should I offer on this??

Panasonic Lumix G3 - Body Only - Best offer takes it!! - City of Toronto Cameras For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

there is a G5 body for $350

I actually like the tilt up view finder on the EVF2 and Gx1

There are Factory refurb Gx1 for about $240 landed.

I really have no use for the articulated screen as I never use the LCD.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hands-on: Panasonic Lumix GX7 review - Pocket-lint

urk urk....










want want...



> Panasonic's Lumix G X Vario 12-35mm f/2.8 Asph. Lens for Micro 4/3 (Black) is the first constant-aperture standard zoom for a mirrorless system camera. With an equivalent (in 35mm format) 24-70mm zoom range, this is a close match for a type of zoom lens that's very popular with photographers using full-frame cameras--from a true wide-angle to a short telephoto focal length and a bright f/2.8 maximum aperture through the entire range.
> 
> This lens features POWER O.I.S. image stabilization, nearly silent operation when shooting video, and specially treated glass that dramatically reduces ghosting and flare (Nano Surface Coating), minimizes chromatic aberration (Ultra Extra-Low Dispersion glass), and improves descriptive performance from corner to corner (Ultra High Refractive glass). A splash-proof and dust-proof design means you won't need to handle this lens with kid gloves, or put your camera away when a drop of rain falls. This lightweight (10.8 oz) lens is also compact (2.9x2.7") and has a sturdy build quality, with a durable metal mount.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Why buy a g5 body for 350 when you can get one brand new for 300 + s&h with a lens you can sell? Used it's now worth maybe 250 all in, assuming near mint condition, and even that seems high. G3 near mint maybe 200. They were also going for 300 with lens a year ago. Try offering 150 and see what happens?

I want a GX7 too, but waiting for the price to ease off...

And those f2.8 zooms are budget busters. Unlike bodies, the prices rarely drop much.

As for new sensor generations, it's out in the gx7 and gm1. It'll be a while before those bodies get much more affordable. The gx1/g3 sensor is more than adequate for most of us unless you're into working in very low light.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - had not been aware of the Gx7 until now - think that's the ticket - wait til it gets down.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

If you can wait six months or so it should drift down to somewhere around 600. (Now watch it hold steady at a grand for the next year...) If you need a backup body before then, you should be able to find a G3 cheap. G5 is a better camera but the G3 has the advantages of being more compact and identical to your GX1 in many respects, including battery. Too many pluses to ignore...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

How cheap is cheap for the G3??

as really the Gx1 is still very functional and I don't think the G3 will take the EVF which I will not do without.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

The G3 has a built-in electronic viewfinder plus the rear LCD. My local camera store has one on clearance for $399. This is probably still on the high side but most stores won't have them in stock since the G3 is 2 generations behind the current G6 model


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed, 400 is high even with a lens, but the big closeout deals happened about a year ago so it isn't too surprising to see full retail price creep back up for now. For that used best-offer deal I would bid 175 or so. In general, lenses hold value and bodies don't. 

AFAIK the built in EVF has the same specs as the accessory for the GX1, except it doesn't tilt. The articulated screen makes up for it, IMO.


----------

